# Sqealin like a pig in heat



## DR. P. Proteus (Nov 5, 2015)

So I have this serpentine belt giving me fits. New belt of course and everything else seems OK but it just keeps singing. I think its the crank pulley. The pulley grooves had a good amount of rust build up, it was caked up pretty good. I took a wire brush to it but it only stopped squealing for a little bit. I am thinking the pulley ( which is actually the harmonic balancer) is the cause. I think its just plain wore out, kinda of slickend out and slipping on the belt. I have never come across this, has anybody else?


----------



## blades (Jul 29, 2016)

Never had a problem with the balancer but the dang tensioners freeze up. The bearing goes south and they can cause what you are hearing.


----------



## alleyyooper (Aug 20, 2016)

Funny we used to raise pigs on the farm and do not ever remember hearing a old sow in heat squealing because/for it.
So have you tried plain old hand soap?

 Al


----------



## PasoRoblesJimmy (Aug 24, 2016)

blades said:


> Never had a problem with the balancer but the dang tensioners freeze up. The bearing goes south and they can cause what you are hearing.



Check the bearings in the tensioner and idler pulleys with a mechanic's stethoscope. Defective bearings will make a chirping or a grinding sound.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus (Oct 23, 2016)

I have had a Gator Belt on it for the last little while. It still makes a little noise thought the belt's design helps. I think the problem is one of the pulleys is out of alignment. I have seen this before. Sometimes on a press on pulley.


----------



## PasoRoblesJimmy (Oct 23, 2016)

Could also be the belt tensioner. If the tensioner isn't working right, all kinds of strange things can happen.

RockAuto Newsletter: October 2016
http://www.rockauto.com/Newsletter/


----------



## DR. P. Proteus (Oct 23, 2016)

PasoRoblesJimmy said:


> Could also be the belt tensioner. If the tensioner isn't working right, all kinds of strange things can happen.
> 
> RockAuto Newsletter: October 2016
> http://www.rockauto.com/Newsletter/




If it was something that simple I would NEVER bother all you hard working busy people about it.


----------



## ironman_gq (Oct 25, 2016)

Pulley out of alignment makes one heck of a squeal, start by eyeballing the alignment and checking over the tensioner arm and idler pulley bearings.


----------



## PasoRoblesJimmy (Oct 26, 2016)

ironman_gq said:


> Pulley out of alignment makes one heck of a squeal, start by eyeballing the alignment and checking over the tensioner arm and idler pulley bearings.



Once got an alternator from NAPA with a pulley that was slightly out of alignment which caused the serpentine belt to climb up on the sides of the pulley.


----------

